
Fooling deep neural networks for object detection with adversarial 3-D logos - pseudolus
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-07-deep-neural-networks-adversarial-d.html
======
rvz
I won't be suprised too see people carry on using either only face masks or
masks with exotic patterns to fool facial-recognition cameras on the streets.

